# Beer kegs



## rob (Oct 18, 2012)

Has anyone thought or has tried using a 30 gallon beer keg for aging wine. Not sure if the opening would hold a bung or not, if you could pick one up for 50.00 it would be a cheap alternative for stainless steel


----------



## Wade E (Oct 18, 2012)

30 gallon? Ive never seen one. If you mean 3 gallon or one of those sizes near there then yes its been done many times, never by myself though so I cant help you as far as bungs go.


----------



## rob (Oct 18, 2012)

Wade, I meant 16gallon


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Oct 18, 2012)

Rob I use 5 gallon pop kegs(corney) and they work greatI can bleed off the air by using co2 to purge100% protection from O2


----------



## almargita (Oct 18, 2012)

Have a friend that takes the guts from a beer barrel & uses that to hold his wine. I believe they take a size 11 bung. There are instructions on the web on removing the guts depending which kind of beer barrell you have.

Al


----------



## Rocky (Oct 18, 2012)

Wade E said:


> 30 gallon? Ive never seen one. If you mean 3 gallon or one of those sizes near there then yes its been done many times, never by myself though so I cant help you as far as bungs go.


 
I spent some time in the "beer business" and there is a 31 gallon variety barrel (a full barrel, about 305 lbs.), a 15.5 gallon variety (half barrel, about 150 lbs.) and a 7.75 gallon barrel (a quarter barrel, about 75 lbs.). Weights are full of beer! I worked for a distributor of Duquesne Beer long ago and let me tell you, those 31 gallon barrels were a bear to handle. There was also a wooden "cooler keg" that had coils running through it for cold water lines to cool the beer. They were a half barrel and weighed about 200 lbs. but some bars had the set up for them and preferred them to the steel halves.


----------



## CellarRat (Nov 18, 2012)

rob said:


> Has anyone thought or has tried using a 30 gallon beer keg for aging wine. Not sure if the opening would hold a bung or not, if you could pick one up for 50.00 it would be a cheap alternative for stainless steel



I have used corny kegs (5ga) and the 15.5 gallon beer kegs. The sanke guts can be taken out with the appropriate tool ( I have never done this but I cant imagine it is all that difficult). When the guts are removed the opening is the same size as a 2" tc fitting used in winemaking (tank fittings, pump etc). St pats supply in texas has a section on kegs - read it! They have a section on the removal of the guts and they sell the special tool.

As far as ageing in kegs. Ageing would be fine they are 304 stainless you can put a solid bung in the hole or a bung with an airlock - no problem. I have a couple with the 4 in tc fitting welded on and have wine under pressure with nitrogen. I use mine to dispense wine. I also have corney kegs for this purpose. Do not buy corney kegs for bulk ageing as these must be under pressure to keep proper seal and they do not have a bung that fits the opening. 

Kegs are great if you can get a good deal on them get them. I have several corney kegs and two beer kegs. I just ordered 8 more beer kegs for bulk storage to save room. THey are easier to handle than carboys and they save room.


----------



## joea132 (Nov 18, 2012)

M and M in Hartford has them with the ball knocked out for $65 I think. They also have half barrels.


----------

